
Hints for Computer System Design (1983) [pdf] - RossBencina
http://bwlampson.site/33-Hints/Acrobat.pdf
======
ncmncm
I used to re-read this every couple of months, until I had memorized it.
Despite its age, almost everything in it remains relevant and fresh.

------
dang
Posted many times but without much discussion. This from 2017 contains a link
to Lampson's talk updating the paper:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14154898](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14154898).

------
fanf2
Lots of quotable quotes in here!

“generalizations are generally wrong” - Lampson

“We are faced with an insurmountable opportunity.” - W. Kelley

“Algol 60 was not only an improvement on its predecessors, but also on nearly
all its successors.” (C. Hoare)

Etc. - I won’t go through the whole thing now :-)

------
pkaye
> Bob Morris suggested that a shared interactive system should have a large
> red button on each terminal. The user pushes the button if he is
> dissatisfied with the service, and the system must either improve the
> service or throw the user off; it makes an equitable choice over a
> sufficiently long period. The idea is to keep people from wasting their time
> in front of terminals that are not delivering a useful amount of service.

This is a great idea.

